# New Rescue dog. What behaviors to expect?



## sakuraa14 (Feb 7, 2010)

My family recently lost our 13 year old American Eskimo dog due to cancer. We had had her since I was 15 years old. It was heartbreaking, and tears still come easily thinking about her. I wanted another American Eskimo dog, or a mix, but wanted to rescue. Our local American Eskimo rescue only had dogs 12 and older. I felt bad for them, but did not want a dog that old. I could not handle losing another dog right now. Then we found this guy at a local shelter. We were told he was an American Eskimo/Husky mix. I know he is at least part American Eskimo because of his face. His face looks just like my departed dogs.

Above is a picture of my family's new dog "Scoobie". He was estimated by the shelter to be 6 years old. We adopted him Friday, he has his first visit with our vet on Monday. We were told he was found as a stray and covered in fleas. He was adopted out, but returned because he was "too hyper" for the family. He is older than we were looking for, but he stole our hearts. He also has what the humane society called a fatty tumor on his right shoulder. It is about the size of my fist, but they did not seem concerned. My family has never adopted a dog from a shelter before, nor an older dog. Our current dogs we bought and raised from puppyhood.

He has not eaten much, if anything, the past 48 hours. He also seems to be drinking alot Is this normal? He has yet to be crated, and loves sleeping in my bed with me. He shares my bed with my poodle. She accepted him right away, but still become a bit jealous. The first night he slept with me he was quiet all night, and didn't make a sound. Last night he kept scratching at my door and barking. Nobody in my family got any sleep. I took him out about four times, and he seemed to calm down a bit after that.

He also whines non stop when anybody leaves a room. I'm not sure if he has separation anxiety. He always seems to need to be with people. 

He is very sweet and lovable, and besides the behaviors listed above causes no problems. He acts like he has lived with us forever. He gets along with all of our dogs except my brother's yorkie, who growls at him and tries to go after him. I'm hoping he will accept him in time.

Thanks so much!


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats on your new addition. Not eating is normal with an environmental change- he's probably really stressed out (which could also cause excessive drinking). Give him time to settle in and if he's still not eating in a day or two then you can offer him some ground meat in his food to encourage eating. My dog (also an Eskie/Husky mix rescue with some Aussie) wouldn't eat either but it ended up being that she hated her food and she is the world's pickiest eater. I now feed her Orijen Regional Red with fish oil which she loves! What is he on currently?

As for barking, he probably had to go out from drinking so much OR he wanted to have run of the house. I would try crate training him although it might not cut down on the barking if he really has to go out.

I'd say the most important thing right now is socialization. Eskies can turn into problem dogs fast without it. My dog was abused and it has been extremely difficult getting her to accept strangers. She isn't aggressive but she's scared. I still take her anywhere I can with me and she's better, but I don't think she will ever be the world's friendliest dog other than with me and my husband.

Oh, and as for separation anxiety, I'd say definitely crate him when you aren't home. Give him something to occupy his mind like a toy and hopefully he will see the crate as a good thing. If he gets really upset at you leaving he could destroy your house. Luckily that is one thing my dog is good with! 

BTW, he's a cutie!!

Good luck!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

He is Adorable and thanks soo much for adopting a rescue dog!!! 

Rescue dogs are really no different than any other dog. His eating and sleeping habits will get better but when first adopted it can take 2 - 4 weeks for the dog to become comfortable in its new surroundings. 

I Always crate when away and asleep from day one. It prevents the dog from becoming too attached to sleeping with you. Also keeps your house safe as well as the dog. Dogs can easily get into and eat stuff that may cause them serious harm just because they are bored. If you are going to leave a toy in a crate while you are a away make sure that the toy is very durable!!

If your dog does not like being home alone in a crate try crating him and turning the radio on low so they can still hear it.

Hope everything goes well!!


----------

